# I-Pilot Minn Koda Question



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

So I bought an I-Pilot for Minn Koda actually for anchoring.

So, does the slide sleeve need to go flush with the bottom of the unit in order to have the unit turn correctly?

And if so, should it be lose so that it turns correctly?

Thanks


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

The slide should be tight against the shaft. It controls depth of motor and allows the ipilot to turn it. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

It controls how far you have the motor in the water. I have mine all the way up so I can keep the motor in the water. If you are using this on a smaller boat for inland lakes and you dont want the the full shaft length the set the slide where you want it and tighten down. The steering engages with the slide and that it steers.


----------

